# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing >  Ποντοπόρος - LPG (Oceangoing LPG)

## triad

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΛΙΓΟ-ΠΟΛΥ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ Δ/Ξ, ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ ΚΑΙ CONTAINER VESSELS.ΤΑ LNG-LPG ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ "ΑΓΝΩΣΤΗ" ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ, Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ.ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ, ΑΦΟΥ Ο ΟΜΙΛΟΣ ΒΑΦΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΕΣ ΣΓΟΡΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΩΝ ΤΥΠΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ, ΤΩΡΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΟΡΥΦΑΙΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΠΟΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΜΕΑ. ΑΠΟ ΟΣΟ ΞΕΡΩ, ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑ LNG TERMINAL ΣΤΗ ΡΕΒΥΘΟΥΣΑ KAI ENA LPG ΣΤΟΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ.ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ?

----------


## lamainmusain

Το LPG του ασπροπυργου το ειδα οταν ερχομουν Αθηνα με το λεωφορειο την Δευτερα.Μου εκανε εντυπωση μαλιστα γιατι απο οσο ηξερα ελληνικα LPG δεν υπαρχαν.Υπεθεσα οτι θα ηταν κανενα ξενο.

----------


## Morgan

LPG/LNG  αγοραζουν/φτιαχνουν ολο και πιο πολλοι ελληνες...αλλο παραδειγμα ειναι ο Αγγελικουσης...
πληροφοριες για τετοια πλοια υπαρχουν αφθονες (και για κατασκευη και για ασφαλεια και για τροπυς φορτωσης)σημασια εχει τι ψαχνουμε.
Συμπτωματικα η πτυχιακη μου στην ΑΔΣΕΝ εγινε πανω ακριβως σε αυτα τα βαπορια.


πληροφοριες και βιβλιογραφια για οποιον δεν βαριεται, στο Ιδρυμα Ευγενιδου....για να μαθαινουμε...

Χρηστο, να γινεις μελος οπωσδηποτε, θα σου φανει πολυ χρησιμο

----------


## triad

ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΔΗ ΠΕΡΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ-ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ- Η ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ LNG KAI TI TΩΝ LPG ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ?ΟΡΟΙ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΗ/ΕΚΦΟΡΤΩΣΗ?

----------


## triad

List of some of substances that are carried by chemical/edible products tankers:

Ethane 


Propene (Propylene) 
Vinyl Ethyl Ether 
Pentane
Styrene
Latex 
Vegetable oil
Molasses
Anhydrous Ammonia
Propene Oxide
Xylene
Ammonia 
n-Butane 
Acetaldehyde 
Dimethylamine 
Ethyl chloride 
Diethyl ether 
Isoprene (Monomer) 
Beer
Fruit Juice
Asphalt
Isopropyl amine 
Methyl chloride 
Monoethylamine 
Benzene
Alcohols
Vinyl chloride Monore (VCM) 
i-Butane 
Butene (Butylene) 
Butadiene 
Ethene Oxide/Propene Oxide Commercial Propane
Wine
Acid

----------


## Morgan

LPG carriers = liquid petroleum gas carriers (υγροποιημενα αερια πετρελαιου) π.χ. βουτανιο
LNG carriers = liquid natural gas carriers (υγροποιημενο φυσικο αεριο)

τα μετρα ασφαλειας σε αυτα τα πλοια ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερα απο τα συνηθισμενα δεξαμενοπλοια αλλα και ο τροπος κατασκευης τους - φορτοεκφορτωσης , ειναι διαφορετικος.
μηνξεχναμε οτι μιλαμε για ειδικου τυπου δεξαμενες που διατηρουν το αεριο ΥΓΡΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟ σε πολυ χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες (φωτο τετοιων πλοιων εχουμε βαλει και σε αλλο τοπικ) . Κυριο χαρακτηριστικο που ξεχωριζει ενα LPG/LNG  απο τα αλλα πλοια ειναι οτι οι δεξαμενες φαινονται πανω στο καταστρωμα .

για ενδεικτικα *μονο* μετρα ασφαλειας και τροπους ναυπηγησης αλλα και *ενδεικτικους* τροπους φορτοεκφορτωσης θα επανελθω απο την ερχομενη βδομαδα με καποια δικα μου στοιχεια.
αυτα βεβαια θα ειναι επιφανειακα καθως μπορουμε να γραψουμε ανετα καμμια 200 σελιδες και να μην εχουμε τελειωσει ακομα.
θα προτεινω και μια σχετικη βιβλιογραφια για οσους ενδιαφερονται.

----------


## Morgan

> List of some of substances that are carried by chemical/edible products tankers:


_

αυτα δεν εχουν σχεση (τα περισσοτερα)  με τα LPG/LNG
ειναι χημικα και φαγωσιμα που μεταφερονται κυριως απο συνηθισμενα προντακταδικα (product carriers) δ/ξ - αλλωστε το λεει

π.χ.
Vegetable oil 
Molasses 
 Ammonia 
Latex 
Beer 
Fruit Juice 
Asphalt 
 Benzene 
Alcohols 
 Wine 
Acid_

----------


## Morgan

> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΗ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ   LNG/LPG, ΑΡΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΠΟΛΥΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΔΕ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΕΔΩ.ΑΝ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΚΙΝΕΙΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΤΕ.
> 
> ΥΓ:ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΟΣΕΙΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΛΕ,ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ.


ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ , ΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ (1.δημιουργουνται λανθασμενες εντυπωσεις 2.και λαθος πληροφορηση 3. μην ξεχνας πως δεν γνωριζουν ολοι την διαφορα LPG με LNG ή Chemical ή Product)  ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ - ΔΩΣΕ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΤΑ LPG/LNG ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΙΑΣΤΟΥΝ.

*ΤΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ ΜΠΛΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΨΑΧΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΕΡΙΑ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΑΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΜΟΛΛΑΣΕΣ.
ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙ Ο "ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ" ΔΗΛΑΔΗ.*

ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΑ ΥΓΡΑΕΡΙΟΦΟΡΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ...

----------


## triad

ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑ!!!ΑΜΑΝ!
ΔΕ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΝΟΤΗΤΑ?

----------


## Morgan



----------


## Morgan



----------


## lamainmusain

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες Χρηστο :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## Morgan

thanks Chris!
πως πάει ο ασπρόπυργος?

----------


## triad

ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΠΙΕΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΨΥΞΗΣ.ΑΠΟ ΤΙ ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΑΙ?

----------


## lamainmusain

> thanks Chris!
> πως πάει ο ασπρόπυργος?


    Μια χαρα Χρηστο.Την δευτερα καναμε βαρκαδα,και μαλιστα βγηκαμε αρκετα στα ανοικτα ηταν πολυ ωραια.Ειναι πολυ ωραια οταν καπεταναιοι μας λενε ιστοριες απο τα πλοια.Δεν ακουγεται κιχ μεσα στην ταξι.Γνωριστικα και με αρκετους δευτεροετης ρωταω συνηθως για τα το πρωτο τους ταξιδι.Ενα παιδι 6 μηνες και 8 ημερες στο κρουαζιεροπλοιο το millenium  8O  8O .Ειπα "ω ρε μπραβο μαστορα" αμα σου αρεσει μενεις μου λεει.Ενας τερταοετης στο δευτερο του μπαρκο ηθελε να φυγει αλλα τελικα συνηθησε και στο τελος δεν ηθελε να φυγει.Βεβαια κακα τα ψεματα δεν ειναι λιγα τα παιδια που κακοπερασανε και δεν τους αρεσε καθολου.Τα παιδια αυτα ειναι παιδια κυριως που καναν το ταξιδι τους στην ακτοπλοια και Πατρα-Ιταλια.Ενας απο τους τερτοετης μου ειπε οτι στο τμημα τους εχουν κοπελα με δυο μπαρκα σε φορτηγο της ποντοπορου  :!:  :!:  :!: .Η φαση ειναι οτι αυτη την εβδομαδα παλι πηραν τηλεφωνο για βομβα.Ειναι η δευτερη φορα
      :?  :?

----------


## triad

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> thanks Chris!
> πως πάει ο ασπρόπυργος?
> 
> 
>     Μια χαρα Χρηστο.Την δευτερα καναμε βαρκαδα,και μαλιστα βγηκαμε αρκετα στα ανοικτα ηταν πολυ ωραια.Ειναι πολυ ωραια οταν καπεταναιοι μας λενε ιστοριες απο τα πλοια.Δεν ακουγεται κιχ μεσα στην ταξι.Γνωριστικα και με αρκετους δευτεροετης ρωταω συνηθως για τα το πρωτο τους ταξιδι.Ενα παιδι 6 μηνες και 8 ημερες στο κρουαζιεροπλοιο το millenium  8O  8O .Ειπα "ω ρε μπραβο μαστορα" αμα σου αρεσει μενεις μου λεει.Ενας τερταοετης στο δευτερο του μπαρκο ηθελε να φυγει αλλα τελικα συνηθησε και στο τελος δεν ηθελε να φυγει.Βεβαια κακα τα ψεματα δεν ειναι λιγα τα παιδια που κακοπερασανε και δεν τους αρεσε καθολου.Τα παιδια αυτα ειναι παιδια κυριως που καναν το ταξιδι τους στην ακτοπλοια και Πατρα-Ιταλια.Ενας απο τους τερτοετης μου ειπε οτι στο τμημα τους εχουν κοπελα με δυο μπαρκα σε φορτηγο της ποντοπορου  :!:  :!:  :!: .Η φαση ειναι οτι αυτη την εβδομαδα παλι πηραν τηλεφωνο για βομβα.Ειναι η δευτερη φορα
>       :?  :?


αντε βρε, ολα μια χαρά δηλαδή. Καλή συνέχεια και να μη χάνεσαι

----------


## Morgan

> ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΠΙΕΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΨΥΞΗΣ.ΑΠΟ ΤΙ ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΑΙ?



θα επανελθω σύντομα με κάποια στοιχεία.

πάντως από ότι θυμάμαι δεν εξαρτάται από κάτι συγκεκριμένο.
είναι απλά 2 διαφορετικοί τρόποι μεταφοράς που αποφασίζονται με οικονομικά κριτήρια.
για να ξεθάψω τα χαρτιά μου...

----------


## Morgan

> ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΠΙΕΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΨΥΞΗΣ.ΑΠΟ ΤΙ ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΑΙ?


ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΘΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΥΓΡΑΕΡΙΟΦΟΡΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΕΣ ΟΠΩΣ , ΤΟ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ, ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΘΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ (ΨΥΞΗ/ΠΙΕΣΗ/ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ) ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΛΕΣΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΤRADING AREA ΤΟΥ.

ΤΑ ΦΟΡΤΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΥΓΡΑΕΡΙΟΦΟΡΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ TRIAD , ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΣΕ ΥΓΡΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ, ΕΙΤΕ ΥΠΟ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΟΣ (TEMPERATURE)  ΕΙΤΕ ΣΕ ΨΥΞΗ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟ ΑΤΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΙΚΗ ΠΙΕΣΗ , Η' ΣΕ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΔΥΟ.
ΟΙ ΤΥΠΟΙ ΤΩΝ ΥΓΡΑΕΡΙΟΦΟΡΩΝ ΣΥΝΕΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ :
A.PRESSURIZED 
B.SEMI-PRESSURIZED, SEMI-REFRIGERATED, SEMI-PRESSURIZED / FULLY REFRIGERATED 
C.FULLY REFRIGERATED

ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΠΛΕΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΙΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΗ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΗ.

----------


## natasa

Το Κατάρ αναμένεται να αποκτήσει τον μεγαλύτερο στόλο LNG παγκοσμίως μέσα στα επόμενα 5 χρόνια. Σύμφωνα με τον Managing Director της Quatar Gas Transport Company Robert Curt, το εμιράτο προσδοκεί να αποκτήσει 90 LNGs (48 περιλαμβανωμένων που τώρα  επισκευάζονται ή είναι υπο παραγγελία),  προκειμένου να ελέγχει το ίδιο τις εξαγωγές του σε φυσικό αέριο μέσα στα επόμενα 5 χρόνια, καθώς επίσης και μερικά LPG και Sulphur Carriers.  Αυτός θα είανι ο μεγαλύτερος στόλος LNG που θα εξυπηρετεί μια χώρα παραγωγής φυσικού αερίου.
Η μεγαλύτερη πρόκληση σύμφωνα με τον Curt ,για το παραπάνω εγχείρημα, ήταν η ανεύρεση χρηματοδότησης για τα πλοία που πρέπει να χτιστούν καθώς επίσης και μιάς τρίτης εταιρίας διαχείρησης των πλοίων (Operators) και πληρωμάτων μέχρι να μπορέσει να τα διαχειριστεί η QGTC. Επίσης θεωρεί οτι είναι πρόκληση να μπορέσουν να εναρμονίσουν την προσφορά τους στα LPG με τις απαιτήσεις της αγοράς καθώς αυτά ναυλώνονται στη βάση βραχυπρόθεσμων συμβολάιων και με όρους FOB (Free On Board)
Τέλος η QGTC θα χτίσει και θα διαχειρίζεται μια τελευταίας τεχνολογίας δεξαμενή-dry Dock και εγκαταστάσεις επισκευής στο Ras Laffan.

----------


## Morgan

πολύ σημαντικό νέο αυτό!
πολύ σημαντικο και θα επηρεασει με την υλοποιηση του ολους τους εφοπλιστες, όλη την αγορά .

Natassa, μπορεις να δωσεις την πηγη / ημερομηνια, να το βαλουμε και σαν ειδηση στην πρωτη σελιδα?

----------


## natasa

Μοrgan  η πηγή είναι: www.branduae.com/brand_news_detail1178.htm  όπου θα βρείς το πλήρες άρθρο και η ημερομηνία : 06/09/2005 :mrgreen:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μοrgan  η πηγή είναι: www.branduae.com/brand_news_detail1178.htm  όπου θα βρείς το πλήρες άρθρο και η ημερομηνία : 06/09/2005 :mrgreen:


Σε ευχαρσιτούμε natassa για την ενημέρωση  :wink:

----------


## lamainmusain

> Το Κατάρ αναμένεται να αποκτήσει τον μεγαλύτερο στόλο LNG παγκοσμίως μέσα στα επόμενα 5 χρόνια. Σύμφωνα με τον Managing Director της Quatar Gas Transport Company Robert Curt, το εμιράτο προσδοκεί να αποκτήσει 90 LNGs (48 περιλαμβανωμένων που τώρα  επισκευάζονται ή είναι υπο παραγγελία),  προκειμένου να ελέγχει το ίδιο τις εξαγωγές του σε φυσικό αέριο μέσα στα επόμενα 5 χρόνια, καθώς επίσης και μερικά LPG και Sulphur Carriers.  Αυτός θα είανι ο μεγαλύτερος στόλος LNG που θα εξυπηρετεί μια χώρα παραγωγής φυσικού αερίου.
> Η μεγαλύτερη πρόκληση σύμφωνα με τον Curt ,για το παραπάνω εγχείρημα, ήταν η ανεύρεση χρηματοδότησης για τα πλοία που πρέπει να χτιστούν καθώς επίσης και μιάς τρίτης εταιρίας διαχείρησης των πλοίων (Operators) και πληρωμάτων μέχρι να μπορέσει να τα διαχειριστεί η QGTC. Επίσης θεωρεί οτι είναι πρόκληση να μπορέσουν να εναρμονίσουν την προσφορά τους στα LPG με τις απαιτήσεις της αγοράς καθώς αυτά ναυλώνονται στη βάση βραχυπρόθεσμων συμβολάιων και με όρους FOB (Free On Board)
> Τέλος η QGTC θα χτίσει και θα διαχειρίζεται μια τελευταίας τεχνολογίας δεξαμενή-dry Dock και εγκαταστάσεις επισκευής στο Ras Laffan.


   To Καταρ δεν ειναι η πρωτευουσα της Σεγελης :?:  :?: Αν ειναι ετσι ωρε εξελιξης η Σενεγαλη :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## Morgan

Καλημέρα Χρήστο ! 
Το Κατάρ είναι ανεξάρτητο κράτος στον Περσικό (Αραβικό) Κόλπο.
Είναι Εμιράτο αλλά δεν ανήκει στα Η.Α.Ε. (Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα).

----------


## natasa

Πρωτεύουσα της Σενεγάλης είναι το ΝΤΑΚΑΡ, το ΚΑΤΑΡ είναι Εμιράτο στον Περσικό-όπως τα λεεί ο Μorgan. Αληθεια γιατί τόσο ενδιφέρον απο διάφορες επιχειρήσεις για άνοιγμα στην αγορά των LNG; Τις προάλλες διάβασα ένα άρθρο που προέβλεπε την μεγέθυνση των πλοίων αυτών για λόγους οικονομιών κλίμακας. Αυτό σημαίνει μεγαλύτερη προσφορά μεταφορικής ικανότητας άρα κάποιοι προσδοκούν άύξηση στη ζήτηση του συγκεκριμένου φορτίου. Εγώ εκτιμώ οτι επιδιώκεται μερική υποκατάσταση του πετρελαίου όπου αυτή είναι εφικτή (πχ οικιακή χρήση). Εσεις τί πιστεύετε;

----------


## Morgan

Δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά καθώς είναι μια αγορά , εντελλώς άγνωστη σε εμένα, όσο αφορά τα οικονομικά της μεγέθη και την επιχειρηματικότητα γενικά.

Ίσως έχει να κάνει , με την προσπάθεια που γίνεται παγκόσμια για αλλαγή του καυσίμου από πετρέλαιο σε φυσικό αέριο?

Από την άλλη το κόστος του αερίου είναι σημαντκά χαμηλότερο από το πετρέλαιο , ενώ και η απόδοση του είναι μεγαλύτερη. Εντωμεταξύ η ενασχόληση με αυτά τα πλοία για έναν εφοπλιστή είναι ιδιαίτερα προσοδοφόρα αν λάβουμε υπόψην μας ότι ακόμα , σχετικά λίγοι έχουν τέτοια πλοία.

----------


## Morgan

καλημερα Νατάσα.
ξερεις με τι τροπο κλεινονται τα φορτια στα LPG/LNG?

----------


## natasa

Οχι δεν έχω διδαχθεί κάτι τέτοιο, όμως πως μπορεί αυτό να επιρρεάσει την είσοδο νέων εφοπλιστών στην αγορά εφόσων πρόκειται tramp; Εκτώς αν εννοείς το πολύ υψηλότερο κόστος των LNG/LPG σε συνδυασμό με τις υψηλές απαίτήσεις ασφαλείας ως ανασταλτικο παράγοντα.

----------


## Morgan

Αν και δεν ρώτησα γιαυτο, ¶κου  ...πως δουλεύει .Δεν υπάρχει tramp, spot ή οπως θες πες την αγορά στα LPG/LNG  αλλά αντίθετα όλα δουλεύουν σε κλειστά και μακράς διάρκειας συμβόλαια (π.χ 15-25 χρόνια!!!) - Καταπληκτικό έτσι? Στην ουσία τα πλοία δηλαδή λειτουργούν ως...κινούμενοι αλλά μόνιμοι αγωγοί!

¶ρα πριν μπει ένας εφοπλιστής έχει κοιτάξει να εξασφαλίσει το συμβόλαιο του με πχ το Κατάρ, και στην συνέχεια πάει με αυτό στην τράπεζα για να πάρει δάνειο να φτιάξει το πλοίο.
Όλοι έτσι κάνουν.
Βέβαια στην πραγματικότητα στην ελλάδα μόνο ένας εφοπλιστής ακόμα έχει και καλά συμβόλαια και πραγματικό στόλο (όχι 1-2 βαπόρια δηλαδή).

----------


## natasa

Morgan ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρηση στα LNG/LPG. Στη σχολή τα κατέτασαν στην tramp και αναφέρονταν ελάχιστα στην αγορά τους οπότε αυτά που λές ούτε που τα είχα ακούσει. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις είχα τελείως διαφορετική εικόνα. Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε αν στο μέλλον θα επιχειρήσουν κι άλλοι να κλείσουν τέτοια συμβόλαια. Πιστεύεις οτι θα μπορούσε η προσφορά τέτοιων συμβολαίων να αυξηθεί αν αυξανόταν η ζήτηση των αερίων;

----------


## Morgan

> Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε αν στο μέλλον θα επιχειρήσουν κι άλλοι να κλείσουν τέτοια συμβόλαια. Πιστεύεις οτι θα μπορούσε η προσφορά τέτοιων συμβολαίων να αυξηθεί αν αυξανόταν η ζήτηση των αερίων;


Βάση της κουβέντας που είχα τις προάλλες κατάλαβα πως όσοι δεν κάνουν συνβόμαια μακράς διάρκειας ΔΕΝ θα μπορέσουν να επιβιώσουν στον χώρο.
Οι εφοπλιστές δείχνουν διαάθεση να ρίξουν πλοία αλλά για κοίτα το παραπάνω κομμάτι...απο το lloyds

----------


## Morgan

Αυτό που μου έκανε τρομερή εντύπωση για τους έλληνες που έχουν ή παραγγέλνουν τέτοια πλοία, είναι η χρησιμοποίηση 2πλών πληρωμάτων
Δηλαδή ενός ξένου πληρώματος (μιλάμε για Πλοίαρχο/Μηχανικό/Γραμματικό και Δεύτερο) στον ρόλο του εκαπαιδευτή και του αντίστοιχου ελληνικόυ πληρώματος , στον ρόλο του "μαθητή"..!

----------


## Michael

> Αυτό που μου έκανε τρομερή εντύπωση για τους έλληνες που έχουν ή παραγγέλνουν τέτοια πλοία, είναι η χρησιμοποίηση 2πλών πληρωμάτων
> Δηλαδή ενός ξένου πληρώματος (μιλάμε για Πλοίαρχο/Μηχανικό/Γραμματικό και Δεύτερο) στον ρόλο του εκαπαιδευτή και του αντίστοιχου ελληνικόυ πληρώματος , στον ρόλο του "μαθητή"..!


Οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές πάντως τον τελευταίο καιρό παραγγέλνουν αρκετά. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο Αγγελικούσης θα φέρει Ισπανούς στην αρχή για εκπαιδευτές. Ήδη υπάρχουν εταιρίες (μεταξύ αυτών και η προαναφερόμενη) που στέλνουν τους δόκιμους και τους αξιωματικούς για εκπαίδευση στην Αγγλία.
Φαίνεται οι πετρελαιοδεξαμενές των κοιτασμάτων  της γης αρχίσαν να γκαζώνουν... :wink:  
Πάντως απαιτούνται ειδικές γνώσεις από τους αξιωματικούς και το πλήρωμα. Όποιος επιθυμεί να ασχοληθεί, ας ξεσκονίσει λίγο την χημεία (κυρίως την οργανική). Αν και υπάρχουν αρκετές ασφαλιστικές δικλείδες απαιτείται *προσοχή* και επιμέλεια και καλή γνώση του αντικειμένου. Τα λάθη δεν έχουν πολλά περιθώρια διόρθωσης. Τα περισσότερα φορτία έχουν σημείο βρασμού υπό του μηδενός ή πλησίον αυτού, άρα λίαν (και πολύ λίαν όμως) εύφλεκτα. Πολλή προσοχή και στην αμμωνία και μερικά άλλα φορτία που είναι τοξικά. Γι' αυτούς κυρίως τους λόγους υπάρχουν και ειδικές οδηγίες για τον χειρισμό τους σε έκτακτες περιπτώσεις, τις πρώτες βοήθειες και την κατασκευή και τον προστατευτικό εξοπλισμό των πλοίων και των ατόμων. Οι μισθοί φυσικά θα είναι υψηλότεροι.

Ας μην ξεχνάμε και τα αποθέματα της Ρωσίας σε αέριο και τους αγωγούς που φτάνουν στην Ελλάδα και την Τουρκία.                                        .

----------


## triad

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.ΣΕ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΑ LNG/LPG ΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ?

----------


## Morgan

> Οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές πάντως τον τελευταίο καιρό παραγγέλνουν αρκετά. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο Αγγελικούσης θα φέρει Ισπανούς στην αρχή για εκπαιδευτές. Ήδη υπάρχουν εταιρίες (μεταξύ αυτών και η προαναφερόμενη) που στέλνουν τους δόκιμους και τους αξιωματικούς για εκπαίδευση στην Αγγλία.


ο Αγγελικούσης είναι ο μόνος ίσως έλληνας που δουλεύει σοβαρά - με την νέα εταιρεία που έφτιαξε αποκλειστικά για αυτά τα πλοία - πάνω στον τομέαLPG/LNG. Ο λόγος είναι ότι χτίζει βάση συμβολαίων και όχι στα κουτουρού επιδιώκοντας ας πουμε να βρει φορτία spot(έτσι και αλλιώς σπάνια). Χαρακτηριστική ειναι η 20ετης συμφωνία του με το Κατάρ.
οι "εκπαιδευτές" , από όσο μου είπαν είναι Εγγλέζοι και Β.Ευρωπαίοι..
το δευτερο πλήρωμα είναι φυσικά έλληνες.
'οντως μιλάμε για επικίνδυνα και ιδιαίτερα φορτία και οι μισθοί είναι πράγματι μεγαλύτεροι.

η αμμωνία πάντως είναι στην κατηγορία των χημικών από ότι ξέρω , όχι στα αέρια

----------


## Morgan

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.ΣΕ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΑ LNG/LPG ΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ?


υπάρχει μεγάλη αλλά δεν θα βρεις εύκολα τίτλους στα ελληνικά .
η καλύτερη επιλογή είναι η βιβλιοθήκη του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδη (έχει και ελληνικά και ξένα βιβλία).

----------


## triad

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ. ΜΕΣΩ ΙΝΕΡΝΕΤ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΙΤΑΩ ΤΟ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΕΙΟ, ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΑΖΩ LNG.TI ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ?

----------


## Morgan

νομιζω οτι απλως δεν ειναι πληρως ενημερωμενη η βιβλιοθηκη....
εψαξα και γω με πιθανους συνδιασμους λεξεων αλλα τζιφος.
να εισαι σιγουρη παντως οτι εχει υλικο (απο κει ειχα κανει την πτυχιακη μου).

----------


## triad

ΑΠΛΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΛΕΞΗ ΚΛΕΙΔΙ Κ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ, ΕΤΣΙ?

----------


## Morgan

ναι ή κανεις και αναζητηση μεσα στα βιβλια ...

----------


## Nikola

Ευχαριστώ Για Το Καλοσώρισμα, Πάντα Στην Διάθεση Σας!!! Κάτι Που Ψάχνω Και Εγώ Τώρα Τελευταία... Έχει Κανείς Γνώσεις Για Εταιρείες Που Διαχειρίζονται LPG's, LNG's? Ποιά Είναι Η Maran?...  :Wink:

----------


## Sirius

H Maran ειναι ιδιοκτησιας Anangel Shipping.

www.marangas.com

Επισης υπαρχει και η Stealth Oμιλου Βαφεια. 

http://vafiasgroup.gr/stealth/index.html

Για περισσοτερες in-depth πληροφοριες ρωτα τον Morgan που παιζει και ηλεκτρονικα παιχνιδια με αεροπλανα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nikola

> H Maran ειναι ιδιοκτησιας Anangel Shipping.
> 
> www.marangas.com
> 
> Για περισσοτερες in-depth πληροφοριες ρωτα τον Morgan που παιζει και ηλεκτρονικα παιχνιδια με αεροπλανα...


Ευχαριστώ Για Την Βοήθεια... Θα Το Κοιτάξω Αμέσως!!!  :Smile:   Αεροπλάνα????

----------


## Morgan

> H Maran ειναι ιδιοκτησιας Anangel Shipping.
> 
> www.marangas.com
> 
> Για περισσοτερες in-depth πληροφοριες ρωτα τον Morgan που παιζει και ηλεκτρονικα παιχνιδια με αεροπλανα...



το πες που το πες , δεν τα λες και ολα?

----------


## Sirius

σωστα..το διορθωσα!

----------


## Nikola

Έχει Κανείς Αναλυτικά Στοιχεία Για Τον Ελληνικό Στόλο LNG's? Για Τον Παγκόσμιο? Κάποιο Link Σχετικά?

----------


## gvaggelas

Για τον παγκόσμιο στόλο, μπορείς να βρεις κάποια στοιχεία (μέση ηλικία, επίπεδο ναύλων, τιμές μεταχειρισμένων και ναυπηγήσεων) ανά κατηγορία χωρητικότητας, στο www.brs-paris.com. Ψάξε και κατέβασε τα annual review. Έχει από το 2000 έως και το 2006.

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/news/2006/10/1164.html

----------


## Nikola

Πολύ Καλά Και Τα Δύο Link, Τους Έριξα Μια Ματιά και τα βρήκα π΄λύ ενημερωτικά. Τώρα οι πληροφορίες που εχω πάνω στο θέμα είναι λίγο περιορισμένες και προέρχονται απο συναδέλφους. Πρώτον Απο Λάτση μεριά (C.M.M.) το 2004 παρέλαβε δύο κομμάτια απο Yundai-Κορέα, Και τώρα έχει καινούργια παραγγελία για άλλα τέσσερα με παράδοση στο 2007. Οπότε αν κρίνω απο αυτή την εξέλιξη μάλλον και κερδοφόρα είναι και το κατάφεραν να προσαρμοστούν στη φύση αυτών των πλοίων. Τώρα απο συναδέλφους εντος μαθαίνω οτι απαραίτητα ολοι οι αξιωματικοί πανε για σεμιναριο Αγγλία και τουλάχιστον στις αρχές είχαν Βρετανούς Πλοιάρχους Και Πρώτους Μηχανικούς. Δυστυχως όμως τα πλοία αυτα δεν έχουν ελληνική σημαία και πιθανον δεν είναι ούτε συμβεβλημένα με το ΝΑΤ. Και απο Λιβανό (Ceres)..έχει στην διαχειρισή του 4 κομμάτια Βρετανικής Ιδιοκτησίας και σημαία και μελλοντικά θα διαχειρίζεται επιπλέον 4. αυτα κανουν ταξίδια κυρίως αλγερία -Ιταλία ή Γαλλία αλλά όχι μόνο. Επειδή τα πλοία αυτα χρειάζονται μεγάλη εξειδίκευση δεν υπάρχει η "πολυτέλεια" να φευγουν αξιωματικοί απο την εταιρεία οπότε υπάρχουν πολλά "Bonus" όπως... τρίμηνες συμβάσεις, υψηλοί μισθοί και μισθός αναμονης ακόμα και για τους κατώτερους αξιωματικούς. ενδεικτικά ο μισθος ενος ανθ/αρχου ισουται με του υπ/αρχου σε δ/ξ, περίπου. Μια άλλη "παρενέργεια" αυτής της εξειδίκευσης είναι ο αριθμός του πληρώματος. π.χ. 3 ανθ/ρχοι, ηλεκτρονικος, ψυκτικος, και ένας δευτερος μηχανικος που εξειδικευεται στα μηχανηματα φορτωσης-εκφόρτωσεως (Cargo master). Σχέδον όλοι έλληνες.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Δεν είναι τυχαία πλοία με πολύ μικρό αριθμό ατυχημάτων αν και μεταφέρουν πολύ επικίνδυνο φορτίο.

----------


## kostandinosb

Γεια σας και απο εμένα!!
Κάνω την πτυχιακή μου τώρα με θέμα το Φυσικό Αέριο, αποθήκευσή, μεταφορά και μέτρα ασφάλειας.
Εγώ ψάχνω για καράβια που μεταφέρουν LNG.Στην Έλλάδα υπάρχει μόνο μία δεξαμενή LNG στην Ρεβυθούσα και μόνο δύο πλοία έρχονται, το Century I και το Century II.
Αν έχει κανένας πληροφορίες γι΄αυτα το πλοία θα με βοηθούσε πολύ.
Ευχαριστώ!!!!!!!

----------


## Petros

> Δεν είναι τυχαία πλοία με πολύ μικρό αριθμό ατυχημάτων αν και μεταφέρουν πολύ επικίνδυνο φορτίο.


 
Oσο πιο επικυνδυνο ειναι το φορτιο/καραβι τοσο πιο προσεχτικο και εκπαιδευμενο ειναι το πληρωμα. Επισης συνηθως αυτου του ειδους τα πλοια ειναι καινουργια και ο εξοπλισμος τους υπερσυγχρονος με πολλες δυκλειδες ασφαλειας.

Οπως αναφερεις ο αριθμος ατυχηματων σε τετοιου ειδους πλοια ειναι μικρος, οπως και ο αριθμος ατυχηματων στα tankers ειναι μικροτερος απο τα bulkers, αν και τα tankers ειναι επισης πιο επικυνδυνα.

----------


## Morgan

τα πληρωματα για αυτα τα πλοια στο "στοχαστρο" http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/c...nd-lng-market/

----------


## lamainmusain

Πολυ ενδοιαφερον αρθρο!!!και βλεπω ολα τα ερωτηματικα να απασχολουν και την ελληνικη ναυτιλια αμεσα γιατι τα ελληνοκτιτα LPG/LNG αναμενεται να αυξηθουν.

----------


## Morgan

οπως ξερεις και η δικη σου εταιρεια επεκτεινεται σε αυτο τον τομεα. γενικα εχι πολυ ψωμι.
εμεις εξεταζουμε την αγορα και χρονοναυλωση lpg ...αμεσα...

τωρα ακουσα για CPG..καινουρια πλοια

----------


## Nikola

CPG? Τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό? κάποιος συνδιασμός των γνωστών?

----------


## sv1xv

> CPG? Τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό? κάποιος συνδιασμός των γνωστών?


Μήπως CNG (compressed natural gas)?

----------


## Petros

Λογικα Compressed Petroleum Gas αν και ουτε εγω τα ειχα ξανακουσει. (κατα το LNG και LPG).

----------


## Morgan

> Μήπως CNG (compressed natural gas)?



ναι ρε φιλε...σωστος εισαι...λαθος δικο μου.

κατι συζητιεται εδω γυρω για αυτα..

----------


## JohnnyLPG

παιδιά καλησπέρα!

αν και δεν ανήκω στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας, έχω άμεση σχέση με το LPG ώς μέλος εταιρείας που δραστηριοποιείται έντονα στην Ελλάδα με την αποθήκευση, διαχείρηση και διανομή του αέριου καυσίμου. Λοιπόν στην Ελλάδα η ζήτηση σε Προπάνιο είναι πολύ μεγάλη παρόλο το πέρασμα πολλών βιομηχανιών σε φυσικό αέριο (Μεθάνιο).
Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι τα ελληνικά διυλιστήρια με τα δύο-τρία shutdown που κάνουν το χρόνο δεν μπορούν σε καμία περίπτωση να εξυπηρετήσουν  τη ζήτηση και πολλές φορές οι εταιρείες διατηρούν τους πελάτες τους σε οριακά επίπεδα αυτονομίας ίσα-ίσα να μην "σβήσουν".
Είναι δεδομένο ότι αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει έντονη ζήτηση για προπάνιο.
Επίσης ανεπαρκής κρίνεται η ελληνική αγορά όσον αφορά και στο άοσμο, το οποίο σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι όσο όασμο απαιτείται. Πολλές βιομηχανίες με σπρέυ αναγκάζονται να κάνουν εισαγωγή τέτοιου προϊόντος από το εξωτερικό προκειμένου να βρουν αυτό που χρειάζονται. Αρκεί λοιπόν κάποιος από εσάς να εκμεταλλευτεί τις παραπάνω συγκυρίες...
Το μόνο μελανό σημείο στην ελληνική αγορά είναι ότι δυστυχώς υπάρχει μονάχα ένας βασικός πελάτης, τα ελληνικά διυλιστήρια...

----------


## JohnnyLPG

> Το χαμηλότερο κόστος του αερίου σε συνδιασμό με τα σκαμπανευάσματα στην αγορα του πετρελαίου με οδήγησαν στη υπόθεση περί υποκατάστασης. Ένα άρθρο της INTERTANKO περιέγραφε τις εναλλαγές στην τιμή του ως "Η Αλίκη στην αγορά πετρελαίου" με τις περιόδους "Βull" και "Bear" να διδέχονται η μια την άλλη με πρωτοφνείς ρυθμούς που προκαλούν ανησυχία. Σ' ενα τέτοιο περιβάλλον, και με δεδομένο οτι το πετρέλαιο έχει χτυπήσει ήδη ρεκόρ κόστους το περασμένο καλοκαίρι, είναι λογικό ν' αναζητώνται τρόποι υποκατάστασης. Ενδεικτικά, το κόστος για ένα νοικοκυριό απο την αντικατάσταση του πετρελαίου με φυσικό αέριο μπορεί να μειωθεί εως και 60%.Νομίζω όμως οτι αυτό πρέπει να ισχύει για το φυσικό αέριο και όχι για τα παράγωγα πετρελαίου (LPG) τα οποία πρέπει να είναι ακριβότερα λόγω της προστιθέμενης αξίας που οφείλεται στην επεξεργασία.


Πράγματι, το LPG είναι ακριβότερο του LNG. Από την άλλη όμως το LPG έχει μεγαλύτερη θερμογόνο δύναμη από το Φ.Α. Όπως και να έχει τα δύο αυτά καύσιμα αποτελούν μια διέξοδο προς καθαρότερο περιβάλλον και απεξάρτηση από το πετρέλαιο. Πληροφοριακά τελειώς αναφέρω ότι το LPG παράγεται είτε από την κλασματική απόσταξη του πετρελαίου είτε κατευθείαν από την επεξεργασία του μεθανίου που έρχεται από φυσικούς πόρους. Στην Ελλάδα η τοπική -ανεπαρκής- παραγωγή προέρχεται προφανώς από την απόσταξη του πετρελαίου

----------


## socrates

Παραθετω μια εφαρμογη που εφτιαξα και εχει σχεση με τα χαρακτηριστικα των φορτιων LPG.

Σχολια ευπροσδεκτα


http://rapidshare.com/files/104611151/LPG_cargo.exe

----------


## Mao

Life at sea on board an LNG 
[YouTubeVideo=]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAs7StO-xMs [/YouTubeVideo]


P.S Pisteyw na to evala sto swsto thread...:P

----------


## Giorgos_D

Socrates πολυ καλο το προγραμματακι σου, μα πολλά στοιχεια συγκεντρωμένα και ευκολα προσβασιμα. Λιγο ζουμ αν υπηρχε στα διαγραμματα θα ηταν ακομα καλύτερο.

Μao το βιντεακι μας δινει οντως μια ιδεα για τη ζωη μεσα σε ενα ΚΑΛΟ πλοιο!Βέβαια σε πολύ λιγα βαπορια υπαρχουν αυτες οι ευκολιές...

----------


## Giorgos_D

Και εγώ προσπαθώντας να το ανοιξω κατευθείαν δεν αντιδρούσε και οταν προσπαθησα να το εξαγω μου έβγαλε μηνυμα "άγνωστη μεθοδος συμπίεσης"

----------


## socrates

Για να μην ταλαιπορουμαστε το ανεβασα στο Rapidshare χωρις συμπιεση

http://rapidshare.com/files/116972882/LPG_Load_calc.xls

----------


## Morgan

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=4860

Mia etaireia pou xtizei ygraeriofora : 

Σε πλήρη εξέλιξη βρίσκεται το ναυπηγικό πρόγραμμα της Eletson,μία από τις λίγες ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες ελληνικών συμφερόντων που επιμένουν ελληνικά και έχουν υψωμένη τη γαλανόλευκη σημαία και στα 28 πλοία του στόλου της.

---

Την περίοδο αυτή βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη το ναυπηγικό πρόγραμμα της εταιρείας που προβλέπει τη ναυπήγηση 12 πλοίων η παράδοση των οποίων θα αρχίσει από το 2009 και θα ολοκληρωθεί το 2011. Και στα 12 πλοία θα υψωθεί η ελληνική σημαία αφού θα εγγραφούν στο ελληνικό νηολόγιο.
Πρόκειται για οκτώ δεξαμενόπλοια και τέσσερα *LPG.Με τα LPG η εταιρεία κάνει άνοιγμα στην αγορά νέας μορφής ενέργειας, ενώ παραμένει σταθερή στον τομέα των δεξαμενόπλοιων.* 
Το ναυπηγικό πρόγραμμα περιλαμβάνει: -Έξι product carriers,52.000 dwt IMO III 
*-Tέσσερα LPG 35.000 cbm στα ναυπηγεία Hyunadia Mipo* 
 και-Δύο product Tankers, 51.000 dwt IMO III ναυπηγεία SLS Νοτίου Κορέας.

----------


## lucas

Καλησπέρα..έχωντας διαβάσει το topic απο την αρχή συνέλεξα χρήσιμες πληροφορίες για τα LPG-LNG, ομως θα ήθελα αν μπορεί κάποιος να με πληροφορήσει για τα κυριότερα λιμάνια φόρτωσης-εκφόρτωσης των συγκεκριμένων ΄΄προϊόντων΄΄.

----------


## DrJim

Exo akousei oti oi misthoi se ugraeradika einia oi megaluteroi olon... De xero an einai alitheia giauto to rotao edo. Episeis einia kai pentakainourgia ploia...(logo oti teleutaia arxisan) kai episeis parexei Internet me tin klasiki enoia tou serfarismatos opos stin steria. Mporei kapoios na mou pei an xerei an o misthos A ploiarxou aggizei ta 15.000 euro an oi sunthikes kai to ploio einia kala kai an uparxei internet (xoris megalous periorismous tou stil 1 e-mail / mera).

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Exo akousei oti oi misthoi se ugraeradika einia oi megaluteroi olon... De xero an einai alitheia giauto to rotao edo. Episeis einia kai pentakainourgia ploia...(logo oti teleutaia arxisan) kai episeis parexei Internet me tin klasiki enoia tou serfarismatos opos stin steria. Mporei kapoios na mou pei an xerei an o misthos A ploiarxou aggizei ta 15.000 euro an oi sunthikes kai to ploio einia kala kai an uparxei internet (xoris megalous periorismous tou stil 1 e-mail / mera).


????????????????????????




Σε αυτά τα πλοία παίρνουν δόκιμους;;

----------


## mastropanagos

> Exo akousei oti oi misthoi se ugraeradika einia oi megaluteroi olon... De xero an einai alitheia giauto to rotao edo. Episeis einia kai pentakainourgia ploia...(logo oti teleutaia arxisan) kai episeis parexei Internet me tin klasiki enoia tou serfarismatos opos stin steria. Mporei kapoios na mou pei an xerei an o misthos A ploiarxou aggizei ta 15.000 euro an oi sunthikes kai to ploio einia kala kai an uparxei internet (xoris megalous periorismous tou stil 1 e-mail / mera).


Μην λεμε οτι θελουμε για τους μισθους..!!Πλοιαρχος σε γκαζαδικο κατα μεσο ορο παιρνει 10000-11000 το πολυ,περιπου τοσο αντε και λιγο παραπανω στα υγραεραδικα..!Internet με τη εννοια που το εννοεις εσυ δεν εχει εφαρμοστει ακομα τουλαχιστον απο Ελληνικες εταιριες,στο εξωτερικο δεν ξερω τι γινεται..Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι παρεχεται δορυφορικη τηλεοραση,αλλα δεν πιανει και παντου..!!Και γενικα οι συνθηκες ειναι πολυ καλες,αλλα μην τα θεοποιουμε κιολας και λεμε υπερβολες..;-)



> ????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Σε αυτά τα πλοία παίρνουν δόκιμους;;


Και βεβαια παιρνουν δοκιμους...!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Τσεκαρισμένα αυτά Πάνο;;

----------


## mastropanagos

> Τσεκαρισμένα αυτά Πάνο;;


Για να τα λεω,εννοειται οτι ειναι...!!Οπως ξερεις στην εταιρια που ειμαι εγω εχει και υγραεραδικα,και ολο και κατι ξερω..!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ωραίος.! :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

> Μην λεμε οτι θελουμε για τους μισθους..!!Πλοιαρχος σε γκαζαδικο κατα μεσο ορο παιρνει 10000-11000 το πολυ,περιπου τοσο αντε και λιγο παραπανω στα υγραεραδικα..!Internet με τη εννοια που το εννοεις εσυ δεν εχει εφαρμοστει ακομα τουλαχιστον απο Ελληνικες εταιριες,στο εξωτερικο δεν ξερω τι γινεται..Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι παρεχεται δορυφορικη τηλεοραση,αλλα δεν πιανει και παντου..!!Και γενικα οι συνθηκες ειναι πολυ καλες,αλλα μην τα θεοποιουμε κιολας και λεμε υπερβολες..;-)
> 
> Και βεβαια παιρνουν δοκιμους...!!



να σαι καλα μαστορα- τα ξαναβαλα ως απαντηση σε πολλες ερωτησεις που εχουν γινει ως τωρα.
αυτο που μου κανει παντως εντυπωση ειναι πως ολα τα δοκιμια μας ασχολουνται πρωτα με τα λεφτα και μετα με ολα τα αλλα... και μαλιστα με τα λεφτα που παιρνει ο πλοιαρχος Α...

μαλλον ειχα διαφορετικες προτεραιοτητες τελικα

----------


## mastropanagos

> να σαι καλα μαστορα- τα ξαναβαλα ως απαντηση σε πολλες ερωτησεις που εχουν γινει ως τωρα.
> αυτο που μου κανει παντως εντυπωση ειναι πως ολα τα δοκιμια μας ασχολουνται πρωτα με τα λεφτα και μετα με ολα τα αλλα... και μαλιστα με τα λεφτα που παιρνει ο πλοιαρχος Α...
> 
> μαλλον ειχα διαφορετικες προτεραιοτητες τελικα


Και εγω διαφορετικες προτεραιοτητες ειχα συναδελφε,δεν ησουν ο μονος..!!;-)

----------


## Michael

:Cool: Αχ, αυτή η νεολαία..!!! Έχει καταντήσει... νεο-λέρα! :Cool: 


Αλλά δεν βαρίεσαι, όπως λέει και το ρητό εξάλλου "_πρέπει να είσαι μεγάλη λέρα για να κυβερνάς γαλέρα_"!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LNGmania

> αυτο που μου κανει παντως εντυπωση ειναι πως ολα τα δοκιμια μας ασχολουνται πρωτα με τα λεφτα και μετα με ολα τα αλλα... και μαλιστα με τα λεφτα που παιρνει ο πλοιαρχος Α...
> 
> μαλλον ειχα διαφορετικες προτεραιοτητες τελικα


Eγω τα ειπα πιο πριν αλλα ποιος με ακουει  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ...

----------


## mastropanagos

> Αχ, αυτή η νεολαία..!!! Έχει καταντήσει... νεο-λέρα!
> 
> 
> Αλλά δεν βαρίεσαι, όπως λέει και το ρητό εξάλλου "_πρέπει να είσαι μεγάλη λέρα για να κυβερνάς γαλέρα_"!


Δυστυχως ετσι ειναι,βεβαια δεν λεω οτι δεν κοιταζα και εγω τα λεφτα βεβαια,αλλα δεν ηταν και το πρωτο πραγμα που σκεφτομουν,σε καμια περιπτωση...!!

----------


## Morgan

> Eγω τα ειπα πιο πριν αλλα ποιος με ακουει  ...


se akousa egw mhn nomizeis...!!!  :Wink:

----------


## panagiotis_f

> Exo akousei oti oi misthoi se ugraeradika einia oi megaluteroi olon... De xero an einai alitheia giauto to rotao edo. Episeis einia kai pentakainourgia ploia...(logo oti teleutaia arxisan) kai episeis parexei Internet me tin klasiki enoia tou serfarismatos opos stin steria. Mporei kapoios na mou pei an xerei an o misthos A ploiarxou aggizei ta 15.000 euro an oi sunthikes kai to ploio einia kala kai an uparxei internet (xoris megalous periorismous tou stil 1 e-mail / mera).


Φιλε DrJim επειδη το τελευταιο μου ταξιδι ηταν σε καινουργιο LPG θα προσπαθησω να σε διαφωτισω στα ερωτηματα σου. Πρωτα απο ολα ο μισθος που αναφερεις ειναι εξωπραγματικος.Οι μισθοι του πλοιαρχου παιζουν απο 11,000-12,000 αναλογα και με την εταιρεια βεβαια.Σιγουρα παντως ειναι επανω απο ολα τα αλλα πλοια λογω μεγαλυτερης επικινδυνοτητας.Τωρα οσον αφορα τις συνθηκες διαβιωσης στο πλοιο που ημουν υπηρχε internet μονο e-mail ομως και με περιορισμο οτι δεν μπορουσες να στειλεις και να λαβεις attachments.Επισης υπηρχε και δορυφορικη τηλεοραση και ετσι βλεπαμε την ΕΡΤ σε ολον τον κοσμο.Παντως δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει ακομα εταιρεια που να εχει ποντοπορα πλοια και να εχει internet για σερφαρισμα λογω του μεγαλου κοστους.Τωρα αν πραγματικα σε ενδιαφερει να μπεις σε LPG μια ερευνα σε εταιρειες που εχουν τετοια πλοια θα ειναι πολυ χρησιμη.Το μονο που εχω να σου πω ειναι οτι ειναι πλοια εξιδικευμενα με τεχνολογια που πριν λιγα χρονια φανταζε αστεια οτι θα μπορουσαν τετοιοι αυτοματισμοι να εμπεναν σε πλοια.Αυτο που χρειαζεται να ξερεις ειναι αναλογα βεβαια και την ειδικοτητα που εχεις ειναι βασικες γνωσεις χημειας.Παντως αξιζει τον κοπο γιατι ειναι πραγματικα μια αλλη εμπειρια απο τα γκαζαδικα.Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα λιγο.

----------


## mastrokostas

Μια ερωτηση ρε παιδια .Ηλεκτρολογους εχουν αυτα τα πλοια??

----------


## panagiotis_f

> Μια ερωτηση ρε παιδια .Ηλεκτρολογους εχουν αυτα τα πλοια??


Ηλεκτρολογους εχουν αλλα οχι ακριβως με την κλασσικη εννοια του ορου.Με λιγα λογια ασχολουνται πλεον πιο πολυ με τα ηλεκτρονικα - υπολογιστικα προβληματα παρα με τα ηλεκτρολογικα.Ειναι η εξιδικευση που ειπα πιο πανω.

----------


## socrates

Σας παραθετω την εφαρμογη που σας ειχα ποσταρη πριν απο μερικους μηνες.
Ειναι καπως βελτιωμενη οσον αφορα τα διαγραμματα. Δυστυχως το zoom που ζητησε ο Giorgos D, δεν μπορεσα να το φτιαξω. Παντως για semi pressurized πλοια ειναι αρκετα χρησιμη.

http://rapidshare.com/files/16571132...Properties.exe

----------


## Giorgos_D

Σωκράτη σου αξίζει ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ. Πολύ καλό το αρχείο σου!!!!

----------


## socrates

> Σωκράτη σου αξίζει ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ. Πολύ καλό το αρχείο σου!!!!


Ευχαριστω νασαι καλα

----------


## Naias II

Σήμερα στο Ασπρόπυργο το Gaz Symphony. Της Naftomar του 1987, διαστάσεις 135x22m.

----------


## socrates

Σας παραθετω μια εφαρμογη που εφτιαξα για να παρακολουθω το performance των αντλιων φορτιου. Ειναι για τις αντλιες του LPG, πλοιου που θα παραλαβουμε σε λιγο. Εαν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον χρειαζομαι μονο ενα σκαναρισμενο αρχειο με τις καμπυλες των αντλιων σας. Επισης γνωριζοντας το Total head μπορει να υπολογιζη και την πιεση που θα πρεπει να εχει η αντλια, αυτο ειναι χρησιμο σε περιπτωση που χρειαζεται να κανεις μιξη διαφορετικων φορτιων.

http://rapidshare.com/files/16087709...erformance.exe

Χαιρετισμους απο Κορεα

----------


## nfotis

Καλησπέρα,

είχα γράψει παλιά ένα αφιέρωμα στα LNG στο περιοδικό 'Εφοπλιστής' (πριν 2 χρόνια).

Έχουν αλλάξει αισθητά τα πράγματα από τότε;
Είναι out-of-date το αφιέρωμα;

Ν.Φ.

----------


## helatros68

Το Lpg tanker Commander N στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 14.3.2009

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Το Lpg tanker Commander N στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 14.3.2009


Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία.!

----------


## JOHNR

Theoro oti to sloshing einai kurio problima. Dustixos omos den exo plirofories se auto - sorry.

----------


## nfotis

Νομίζω ότι για εισαγωγή το άρθρο που είχα γράψει στον 'Εφοπλιστή' πριν 2 χρόνια περίπου είναι καλή περίπτωση.
Δυστυχώς δεν το έχω online (και υπάρχει θέμα δικαιωμάτων)

Θα πρότεινα να πεταχτείς μια βόλτα από τα γραφεία τους και να ζητήσεις ένα αντίτυπο (είναι 2 τετράγωνα από το Μετρό στο Μοναστηράκι)

Ν.Φ.

----------


## serifos

> gia to shloshing exw.. auto pou paxnw einai mia geniki perigrafi.. opws to pws fortwnei, ta mixanimata pou xreisimoupoiountai stin fortoekfortosh, etc...



http://www.statoil.com/STATOILCOM/SV...elsk_enkel.swf

http://www.witherbyseamanship.com/category/GasBoats.htm

αυτα βοηθανε καθολου?

----------


## MASTROCHRISTOS

πολυ κατατοπιστικα φιλε σεριφος!! :Wink:

----------


## Pavliaris

pedia eimai axetos alla enimeronome gt me endiaferei to thema! twra tha mpw sti sxoli... tha ithela an mporei na me katatopisete sxetika me ta LNG kai LPG gia na pas se tetoio ploio san kapetanios xreiazete eidiki ekpedevsi??? an ne stin ellada ginonte tetoies ekpedevseis???

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Υπάρχει ειδικός κύκλος στα ΚΕΣΕΝ
http://www.yen.gr/php/download_xitem...8396/tscow.pdf

----------


## Natsios

> Το πλοιο στο οποιο ημουν κατα την στιγμη του ξεμπαρκου
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62282


Παναγιώτη ο τύπος πλοίου (LPG) στο οποίο ήσουν είναι πολύ ιδιαίτερος και ενδιαφέρον. θα θέλαμε πολύ, εφόσον φυσικά το θέλεις και εσύ, να ακούσουμε σε αυτή την ενότητα τις εμπειρίες σου από τα μπάρκα σου σε τέτοια πλοία σχετικά με τις ιδιαιτερότητες αυτών των πλοίων, των φορτίων που κουβαλάνε κτλ, κτλ.

----------


## panagiotis_f

> Παναγιώτη ο τύπος πλοίου (LPG) στο οποίο ήσουν είναι πολύ ιδιαίτερος και ενδιαφέρον. θα θέλαμε πολύ, εφόσον φυσικά το θέλεις και εσύ, να ακούσουμε σε αυτή την ενότητα τις εμπειρίες σου από τα μπάρκα σου σε τέτοια πλοία σχετικά με τις ιδιαιτερότητες αυτών των πλοίων, των φορτίων που κουβαλάνε κτλ, κτλ.


Τα πλοια LPG ανηκουν σε 3 κατηγοριες.Σε αυτα τα οποια διατηρουν το φορτιο σε υγρη μορφη υπο πιεση τα λεγομενα Pressurized vessels, σε αυτα που διατηρουν το φορτιο σε υγρη μορφη υπο ψυξη τα λεγομενα Fully refrigerated και σε αυτα τα οποια διατηρουν το φορτιο μερικως υπο ψυξη και μερικως υπο πιεση τα λεγομενα Semi pressurized vessels. Το πλοιο στο οποιο ημουν ανηκε στην δευτερη κατηγορια των Fully refrigerated.Φορτωναμε βουτανιο και προπανιο αλλα το πλοιο ηταν πιστοποιημενο και για την μεταφορα αμμωνιας.Διατηρουσαμε το φορτιο υπο ψυξη στην θερμοκρασια των -42C για το προπανιο και -5C για το βουτανιο και σε μια πιεση ελαφρως υψυλοτερη απο την ατμοσφαιρικη πιεση. Για να το επιτυχουμε αυτο το πλοιο διεθετε 4 μοναδες κομπρεσσερ τα λεγομενα Reliquefaction systems η ελληνιστη πλανο επαναυγροπιησης. Ο λογος υπαρξης αυτων των συστηματων ειναι να διατηρησουν το φορτιο σε πολυ χαμηλη θερμοκρασια ουτως ωστε να μην αναδιδει αερια φαση η οποια συνεπαγεται και μεγαλυτερη πιεση στην δεξαμενη.Δηλαδη με λιγα λογια επειδη το φορτιο τεινει να επιστρεψει στην αρχικη του μορφη των αεριων το πλανο επαναυγροποιησης δουλευει αναρροφωντας την αερια φαση του φορτιου και περνωντας την μεσα απο τα κομπρεσσερ και συμπιεζωντας την, την επιστρεφει μεσα στο αμπαρι σαν υγρο.
Τα παραπανω ειναι σε πολυ γενικες γραμμες η κυρια λειτουργια ενος πλοιου LPG δηλαδη να φορτωσει το φορτιο να το ψυξη και να το παραδωσει στους παραληπτες.Βεβαια αυτο ειναι μια λειτουργια μονο καθως υπαρχουν πολλες αλλες που γινονται και πιο ειδικες οπως η αλλαγη ατμοσφαιρας σε ενα αμπαρι τα οποια εαν υπαρξει ενδιαφερον θα τα αναφερω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και βέβαια ενδιαφέρουν ....

----------


## mastrokostas

> Τα πλοια LPG ανηκουν σε 3 κατηγοριες.Σε αυτα τα οποια διατηρουν το φορτιο σε υγρη μορφη υπο πιεση τα λεγομενα Pressurized vessels, σε αυτα που διατηρουν το φορτιο σε υγρη μορφη υπο ψυξη τα λεγομενα Fully refrigerated και σε αυτα τα οποια διατηρουν το φορτιο μερικως υπο ψυξη και μερικως υπο πιεση τα λεγομενα Semi pressurized vessels. Το πλοιο στο οποιο ημουν ανηκε στην δευτερη κατηγορια των Fully refrigerated.Φορτωναμε βουτανιο και προπανιο αλλα το πλοιο ηταν πιστοποιημενο και για την μεταφορα αμμωνιας.Διατηρουσαμε το φορτιο υπο ψυξη στην θερμοκρασια των -42C για το προπανιο και -5C για το βουτανιο και σε μια πιεση ελαφρως υψυλοτερη απο την ατμοσφαιρικη πιεση. Για να το επιτυχουμε αυτο το πλοιο διεθετε 4 μοναδες κομπρεσσερ τα λεγομενα Reliquefaction systems η ελληνιστη πλανο επαναυγροπιησης. Ο λογος υπαρξης αυτων των συστηματων ειναι να διατηρησουν το φορτιο σε πολυ χαμηλη θερμοκρασια ουτως ωστε να μην αναδιδει αερια φαση η οποια συνεπαγεται και μεγαλυτερη πιεση στην δεξαμενη.Δηλαδη με λιγα λογια επειδη το φορτιο τεινει να επιστρεψει στην αρχικη του μορφη των αεριων το πλανο επαναυγροποιησης δουλευει αναρροφωντας την αερια φαση του φορτιου και περνωντας την μεσα απο τα κομπρεσσερ και συμπιεζωντας την, την επιστρεφει μεσα στο αμπαρι σαν υγρο.
> Τα παραπανω ειναι σε πολυ γενικες γραμμες η κυρια λειτουργια ενος πλοιου LPG δηλαδη να φορτωσει το φορτιο να το ψυξη και να το παραδωσει στους παραληπτες.Βεβαια αυτο ειναι μια λειτουργια μονο καθως υπαρχουν πολλες αλλες που γινονται και πιο ειδικες οπως η αλλαγη ατμοσφαιρας σε ενα αμπαρι τα οποια εαν υπαρξει ενδιαφερον θα τα αναφερω.


Βεβαίως και υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον !

----------


## billl

Ποιες εταιριες εχουν τετοιου ειδους πλοια συμβεβλιμενα με το ΝΑΤ και μπορω να παω σαν δοκιμος??(εκτος απο τσακο marangas και cerres)

----------


## helatros68

Το LPG BW Havlur στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 12.9.2009
bw havlur 12.9.09.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το LPG Gaz Symphony (1987) στον κολπο της Ελευσινας στις 26.11.2009


gaz symphony 26.11.09.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Ενα ολοκαινουργιο πλοιο το LPG Gaschem Nordsee (2009) στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 23.11.2009.


gaschem nordsee 23.11.09.jpg

----------


## k_chris

> ολα τα δοκιμια μας ασχολουνται πρωτα με τα λεφτα και μετα με ολα τα αλλα... και μαλιστα με τα λεφτα που παιρνει ο πλοιαρχος Α...
> 
> μαλλον ειχα διαφορετικες προτεραιοτητες τελικα


les Morgan na allaxe h nootropia kai na mh to katalabame?
kai fantasou th nea genia pou de masaei na paei se eyrwpaikes shmaies....

8a kataklisoume th die8nh naytilia xaxaaxax

----------


## helatros68

Δυο LPG tankers:
-το Spicagas imo no.7909839 κατασκευης 1981 στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 5.1.2010

-Το Gaz Fareast imo no.7904205 κατασκευης 1987 στο Περαμα με προορισμο την Ελευσινα στις 22.12.2009


spicagas 5.1.10.jpg

gaz fareast 22.12.09.jpg

----------


## napapijri

punta europa

----------


## napapijri



----------


## corazon

Μου επιτρεπεται να κανω μια εντελως ασχετη ερωτηση......?

Στα LNG μπορουν να πανε οι γυναικες των αξιωματικων???????????????

----------


## corazon

Εμαθα απο ενα γνωστο μου οτι οι συμβασεις στα LNG ειναι 4μηνες-5μηνες.

Ισχυει???


Ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## napapijri

η συμβάσει είναι μέχρι 5 μήνες!!

----------


## k_chris

ti photos einai aytes re paidia....!!!!

8elw na mparkarw twra.....oxi twra....  allla TWRA!!!

----------


## argonauths

ΧΑΙΡΕΤΑΙ, ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ LNG-LPG ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΤΗΤΑΣ ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τίποτα δεν είναι επινκίνδυνο όταν λαμβάνονται τα μέτρα ασφαλείας.
Οπότε μάλλον θα εννοέις αν χρειάζεται μεγαύτερη προσοχή. Ναι χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη "ευλάβεια" στα θέματα αφαλείας αλλά υπάρχει αυτή η κουλτούρα αφαλέιας σε αυτά τα βαπόρια.Για περισσότερα ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ για γενικότερα θέματα ασφαλείας έυλεκτων φορίων και εδώ http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/appdata/documents/books_pdf/e_k00010.pdf.

----------


## mina28

geia sas kalispera...
eimai foititria tou nautilias kai exw mia ergasia gia ta gas lpg...psaxnw edw kai meres alla den exw kataferei na vrw arketa!!!
mipws mporeite na me voithisete?

----------


## panagiotis_f

> geia sas kalispera...
> eimai foititria tou nautilias kai exw mia ergasia gia ta gas lpg...psaxnw edw kai meres alla den exw kataferei na vrw arketa!!!
> mipws mporeite na me voithisete?


Τι πληροφοριες θελεις?

----------


## xidianakis

μηπως υπαρχουν φωτος απο το HELLAS FOS της εταιριας NAFTOMAR κατα τα τελευταια χρονια του?

υ/γ: οι φωτος να ειναι απο το HELLAS FOS ΤΗΣ 10ετιας 1985-1995, οχι το νεο HELLAS FOS της ιδιας εταιριας.

ευχαριστω!

----------


## xidianakis

> Τα πλοια LPG ανηκουν σε 3 κατηγοριες.Σε αυτα τα οποια διατηρουν το φορτιο σε υγρη μορφη υπο πιεση τα λεγομενα Pressurized vessels, σε αυτα που διατηρουν το φορτιο σε υγρη μορφη υπο ψυξη τα λεγομενα Fully refrigerated και σε αυτα τα οποια διατηρουν το φορτιο μερικως υπο ψυξη και μερικως υπο πιεση τα λεγομενα Semi pressurized vessels. Το πλοιο στο οποιο ημουν ανηκε στην δευτερη κατηγορια των Fully refrigerated.Φορτωναμε βουτανιο και προπανιο αλλα το πλοιο ηταν πιστοποιημενο και για την μεταφορα αμμωνιας.Διατηρουσαμε το φορτιο υπο ψυξη στην θερμοκρασια των -42C για το προπανιο και -5C για το βουτανιο και σε μια πιεση ελαφρως υψυλοτερη απο την ατμοσφαιρικη πιεση. Για να το επιτυχουμε αυτο το πλοιο διεθετε 4 μοναδες κομπρεσσερ τα λεγομενα Reliquefaction systems η ελληνιστη πλανο επαναυγροπιησης. Ο λογος υπαρξης αυτων των συστηματων ειναι να διατηρησουν το φορτιο σε πολυ χαμηλη θερμοκρασια ουτως ωστε να μην αναδιδει αερια φαση η οποια συνεπαγεται και μεγαλυτερη πιεση στην δεξαμενη.Δηλαδη με λιγα λογια επειδη το φορτιο τεινει να επιστρεψει στην αρχικη του μορφη των αεριων το πλανο επαναυγροποιησης δουλευει αναρροφωντας την αερια φαση του φορτιου και περνωντας την μεσα απο τα κομπρεσσερ και συμπιεζωντας την, την επιστρεφει μεσα στο αμπαρι σαν υγρο.
> Τα παραπανω ειναι σε πολυ γενικες γραμμες η κυρια λειτουργια ενος πλοιου LPG δηλαδη να φορτωσει το φορτιο να το ψυξη και να το παραδωσει στους παραληπτες.Βεβαια αυτο ειναι μια λειτουργια μονο καθως υπαρχουν πολλες αλλες που γινονται και πιο ειδικες οπως η αλλαγη ατμοσφαιρας σε ενα αμπαρι τα οποια εαν υπαρξει ενδιαφερον θα τα αναφερω.


στους -42 δεν δουλευατε με ηλιον?

----------


## panagiotis_f

> μηπως υπαρχουν φωτος απο το HELLAS FOS της εταιριας NAFTOMAR κατα τα τελευταια χρονια του?
> 
> υ/γ: οι φωτος να ειναι απο το HELLAS FOS ΤΗΣ 10ετιας 1985-1995, οχι το νεο HELLAS FOS της ιδιας εταιριας.
> 
> ευχαριστω!


1) Μια διορθωση το HELLAS FOS δεν ειναι της NAFTOMAR αλλα ανηκει στην εταιρεια του Λατση.
2) Το HELLAS FOS ΤΗΣ 10ετιας 1985-1995 που αναφερεσαι ανηκε στην ιδια εταιρεια.
Φωτογραφιες μπορεις να βρεις στο παρακατω site 
www.aukevisser.nl/supertankers/id52.htm

----------


## mina28

thelw gia tn xrisimotita tous stin nautilia
pote ksekinisan na leitourgoun
ti taxitites pianoun
gia to fortio tous -> tn katastasi p to metaferoun, tn fortoekfortwsi
to meso dwt tous 
kai alla sxetika me auta pou proanefera...
einai mia ergasia genikou periexomenou panw sta gas lpg kai ousiastika thelw na perilavw ta kuria gnwrismata tous!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## panagiotis_f

> thelw gia tn xrisimotita tous stin nautilia
> pote ksekinisan na leitourgoun
> ti taxitites pianoun
> gia to fortio tous -> tn katastasi p to metaferoun, tn fortoekfortwsi
> to meso dwt tous 
> kai alla sxetika me auta pou proanefera...
> einai mia ergasia genikou periexomenou panw sta gas lpg kai ousiastika thelw na perilavw ta kuria gnwrismata tous!!!!!


Σου εχω στειλει pm

----------


## k_chris

kalhmera 
psaxnw thn analogh ekdosh tou ISGOTT gia lng omws!!!
yparxei pou8ena na thn katebasw?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το έψαξα λίγο αλλά δεν βρήκα κάποια έκδοση ανάλογη του ISGOTT εξειδικευμένη για τα LNG. Το μόνο που βρήκα που να μοίαζει είναι αυτό εδώ http://www.witherbyseamanship.com/pr...uefied-gas.htm. Έχεις δει κάποια συγκεκριμένη έκδοση;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια καλή πηγή βιβλίων κι ενημερωτικών φυλλαδίων είναι η βιβλιοθήκη της SIGTTO http://sigtto.re-invent.net/dnn/Publ...2/Default.aspx στην οποία μπορέι κάποιος ναβρει αρκετά χρήσιμα έντυπα.

----------


## giannis o mhxanikos

Ποία η γνώμη σας πιστεύεται ότι τα πλοία lng lpg θα είναι το μέλλον της ναυτιλίας και θα υπάρξει μια αύξηση τα επόμενα χρόνια?γνωρίζω οτι περίπου υπάρχουν 230 αεράδικα παγκοσμοίως και κατασκευάζονται άλλα 120.Με ανυσηχεί όμως το άρθρο αυτό http://parisis.wordpress.com/2011/02...4%CE%B7%CE%BD/ 
πολλοί αγωγοί και ακόμα φτιάχνονται και άλλοι υπάρχει λοιπόν μέλλον? θα συμφέρει το βαπόρι? ή θα πηγαίνουν όλα μέσω αγωγών,αξίζει για κάποιον που θα ήθελε να κάνει καριέρα να πάει σε αυτά? γιάτι ως μηχανικός αντιμετωπίζεις 2 διαφορετικά μηχανοστάσια που δύσκολα μετά αλλάζεις,απο τετράχρονη σε τυρμπίνα ή το αντίστροφο,από συζητήσεις βέβαια που έχω ακούσει.θα ήθελα οι απαντήσεις να είναι άμεσες γιατί ο χρόνος για την απόφαση αυτή πιέζει...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και για τη μεταφορά του πετρελαίου υπάρχουν πολλοί αγωγοί (περισσότεροι από αυτούς του φυσικού αερίου) αλλά συνεχίζουν να ταξιδεύουν γκαζάδικα. Η ζήτηση του φυσικού αερίου αυξάνεται.

----------


## giannis o mhxanikos

ευχαριστώ παναγίωτη για την απάντηση,μάλλον κλεινω στα αεράδικα και να εκπαιδευτώ σε αυτά,για να κάνω μια καριέρα,ελπίζω η απόφαση να βγεί σωστή και να έχουμε αύξηση των πλοίων αυτών....όποια άλλη γνώμη είναι ευπρόσδεκτη :Smile:

----------


## Natsios

Χωρίς να είμαι γνώστης του συγκεκριμένου είδους πλοίων και χωρίς να είμαι μηχανικός πιστεύω οτι στα αεράδικα θα αποκτησεις περισσότερη και πολυτιμότερη εμπειρία. Πιο καινούργια πλοία, πιο εξελιγμένα, με περισσότερες ιδιαιτερότητες και απαιτήσεις. 
Όπως και να εχει, η συμβουλή μου είναι να κυνηγησεις την απόκτηση εμπειρίας που είναι ενα βαρύ εφόδιο για το μελλον

----------


## giannis o mhxanikos

> Χωρίς να είμαι γνώστης του συγκεκριμένου είδους πλοίων και χωρίς να είμαι μηχανικός πιστεύω οτι στα αεράδικα θα αποκτησεις περισσότερη και πολυτιμότερη εμπειρία. Πιο καινούργια πλοία, πιο εξελιγμένα, με περισσότερες ιδιαιτερότητες και απαιτήσεις. 
> Όπως και να εχει, η συμβουλή μου είναι να κυνηγησεις την απόκτηση εμπειρίας που είναι ενα βαρύ εφόδιο για το μελλον



ευχαριστώ γι αυτές τις γνώμες με βοηθήσατε αρκετά. :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

καλημέρα μετά απο καιρό απουσίας ας δουμε ακόμα ένα LPG

gas spirit
loa 224.75
depth 21.20
breath 34.20
dwt propane 46773
dwt ammonia 55173
gt 44076
built 1980
flag panama
IMG_0420.jpg
IMG_0438.jpg

----------


## Eng

Οπως παντα μου αρεσει να λεω.. Παλιες καλες εποχες.. Γεια σου Μαστροβασιλη!!

----------


## November Sierra

Κύριοι καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά. 
Είμαι ανθ/ρχος στα ποντοπόρα φορτηγά και πρόσφατα ολοκλήρωσα τα 2/3 του ΚΕΣΕΝ για πλ.Β'.
 Όσον αφορά το μεγάλο (για μένα) θέμα "LNG-LPG", υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα να περάσεις από άλλο είδος πλοίου εκεί.
Από φορτηγά είναι σχεδόν αδύνατον και από γκαζάδικα αρκετά δύσκολο. Στο ΚΕΣΕΝ απεγνωσμένα και επανειλημένα προσπάθησα
να μάθω για το "σχολείο του GAS", όπως το λένε. Στην αρχή δεν υπήρχε καθηγητής. Μετά βάλανε μια χοντρη να κάνει το μάθημα, η 
οποία έδειχνε να ενδιαφέρεται και λιγο, αλλά για να γραφτείς έπρεπε να έχεις Tanker Safety και χαρτί από εταιρεία που να λέει ότι 
ενδιαφέρεται να σε πάρει στα LNG ή LPG πλοία της...  
Αυτό που με ενόχλησε κυρίως είναι ότι η υπάρχουσα νοοτροπία δεν αφήνει το ναυτικό που θέλει να διευρύνει τις γνώσεις του, ακόμα
και αν δεν τις κάνει ποτέ χρήση στη δουλειά να προχωρήσει με αυτό, ακόμα κι αν είναι πρόθυμος να διαθέσει το χρόνο και το χρήμα του.
Αντίστοιχα χαρτιά έμαθα πως δίδονται και από ιδιοτικές σχολές σε σημαίες μάλτας και κύπρου και αμφισβιτήσιμης ισχύος...

----------


## SteliosK

*Gaz Victory
*Στη ράδα του Πειραιά
DSC_0659.jpg

ΙMO: 9458171
Κατασκευή: 2010
Ολικό Μήκος: 156μ
Πλάτος: 14μ
DWT: 17673t

----------


## kalypso

*Gaz Century* στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος
                     IMO:*9249685*  , MMSI:*352019000*                  , Call Sign:*H9NS*                  , Flag:*Panama (PA)*  , Gross Tonnage:*4915*                                                       Deadweight:*5782 t* , Length &#215; Breadth:                      *114.2m &#215; 18.03m*                 , Year Built:                      *2001* 
DSC_0742o.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το LPG WARWICK GAS στις 13-12-2014 περνώντας τη δίαυλο προς Ελευσίνα. Και μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου: 

IMO: *9134359**Name: WARWICK GAS**Μήκος 119,02 μέτρα και πλάτος 18,83 μέτρα**MMSI: 353846000**Type: LPG TANKER**Gross Tonnage: 5953**Summer DWT: 6996 t**Build: 1996**Flag: PANAMA*
WARWICK GAS 02 13-12-2014.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Epic St. Thomas*
Eλευσίνα 21/03/2015
IMG_20150321_100743.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Gas Redsea
DSC_1921.imo 9264192.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

*Πυρκαγιά ξέσπασε σε LPG Carrier στην Τουρκία*_2 July 2019
_


Έκρηξη σημειώθηκε αργά χθες το βράδυ (Δευτέρα 01/07) σε ένα LPG Carrier υπό ιταλική σημαία στο τουρκικό λιμάνι Aliaga στη Σμύρνη, με αποτέλεσμα ένα μέλος του πληρώματος να χάσει τη ζωή του και άλλα 15 να τραυματιστούν σοβαρά και να διακομισθούν σε τοπικό νοσοκομείο.
Σύμφωνα με τουρκικά μέσα, το πλοίο ήταν αγκυροβολημένο σε προβλήτα του λιμένα κοντά στο πετροχημικό εργοστάσιο Petkim, το οποίο διαχειρίζεται η κρατική πετρελαϊκή εταιρεία του Αζερμπαϊτζάν, SOCAR.
Τα αίτια της φωτιάς μέχρι στιγμής παραμένουν άγνωστα, ενώ σε ανακοίνωση που εξέδωσε η διοίκηση του εργοστασίου, αναφέρεται ότι η κατάσβεσή της πραγματοποιήθηκε έγκαιρα.
Να σημειωθεί ότι στο σημείο, πέραν των πυροσβεστικών δυνάμεων, έσπευσαν, επίσης, δυνάμεις του Λιμενικού, της αστυνομίας καθώς και ασθενοφόρα.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## manoubras 33

LPG Carrier *MAPLE 3* Kινεζικών συμφερόντων. 19632 DWT Ναυπήγηση Ηyundai Koρέα 1993. Έχει μετονομαστεί σε VULCAN GAS και το διαχειρίζεται η Janus Shipping με έδρα την Σιγκαπούρη. 

DSCN4344.jpg DSCN4355.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το αεράδικο SYN ZAURA. Πολύ γωνιώδης ο βολβός...

P3010069.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το αεράδικο SYN ZAURA. Πολύ γωνιώδης ο βολβός...
> 
> P3010069.jpg


Όντως,πολύ άγαρμπο το LPG.

----------


## alkeos

Ακόμα ένα αεράδικο, το PGC STRIDENT FORCE δίνει τη μάχη του με τα κύματα προσεγγίζοντας τη ράδα (στην τελευταία είναι αγκυροβολημένο)

P3160002.jpg P3160006.jpg P3160077.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και μία σημερινή του PGC STRIDENT FORCE

P3230013.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Άλλο ένα βαπόρι της Sea Trans(Νορβηγία) το *ΤRANS CATALONIA* ναυπήγησης του 2000 στην Ισπανία. 19733 dwt 

DSCN7883.jpg
Σύρος 2013

----------


## alkeos

Το HENRIETTA KOSAN

P3300081 (2).jpg P3300116 (2).jpg P3300144 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το KING ARTHUR την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε στη Θεσσαλονίκη

P5210077_edited.jpg P5210097_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*GAZ UNITED* της Νaftomar,στο Νεώριον της Σύρου στις 21/5/2021 
Nαυπήγηση STX Shipbuilding Κορέα 2011, 10314 dwt

100_1201.JPG

----------


## alkeos

Χθεσινή φωτο του SYN ZAURA

P1000523_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

LPG Carrier *G DANCER* διαχειρίστρια Cymare Shipmanagement, Κύπρος. Ναυπήγηση Appledore Shipbuilders UK 1996. 4686 DWT

DSCN0664.JPG DSCN0666.JPG
Ράδα, Σύρος 2/8/2021

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *GAZ DYNAMIC* της Naftomar Shipping (Aθηνα) ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία Κyokuyo Shipyard 2011.

100_1279.JPG 100_1275.JPG
Ναυπηγείο Σύρου 18/9/2021

----------


## alkeos

Το SYN TURAIS περιμένοντας τη σειρά του στη Θεσσαλονίκη

P1050692_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το G DANCER σήμερα το πρωί στα λιμνάζοντα ύδατα του Θερμαϊκού

P1060003_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Στη ράδα της Σύρου στις 14/4/2022 το *GAZ NEMESIS* ναυπήγησης 1997 Κίνα. 4966 dwt. Διαχειρίστρια Safeship Management, Αθήνα.

DSCN2629.JPG DSCN2631.JPG

----------


## alkeos

Το G DANCER

----------


## alkeos

Το G DANCER σήμερα στη Θεσσαλονίκη

P1070936_edited.jpg P1070949_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Ακόμα μία σημερινή του G DANCER

P1080074_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To παρακάτω βαπόρι πωλείται αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται :Razz: 

Το αεράδικο *PGC STRIDENT FORCΕ* βρίσκεται στη Σύρο για δεξαμενισμό.. Δυο φωτογραφίες από το νότιο λιμενοβραχίονα αναμένοντας.
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1999 στο Ηigaki Shipbuιlding της Ιαπωνίας 8485 dwt και ανήκει στην Paradise Gas Carrier με έδρα την Αθήνα.

100_1551.JPG DSCN2822.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To παρακάτω βαπόρι πωλείται αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται
> 
> Το αεράδικο *PGC STRIDENT FORCΕ* βρίσκεται στη Σύρο για δεξαμενισμό.. Δυο φωτογραφίες από το νότιο λιμενοβραχίονα αναμένοντας.
> Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1999 στο Ηigaki Shipbuιlding της Ιαπωνίας 8485 dwt και ανήκει στην Paradise Gas Carrier με έδρα την Αθήνα.
> 
> 100_1551.JPG DSCN2822.JPG


Iταλικών συμφερόντων βλέπω,Αkasaka μηχανή...
Θα κοιτάξω τα ψιλά μου! :Cocksure:

----------


## npapad

> To παρακάτω βαπόρι πωλείται αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται
> 
> Το αεράδικο *PGC STRIDENT FORCΕ* βρίσκεται στη Σύρο για δεξαμενισμό.. Δυο φωτογραφίες από το νότιο λιμενοβραχίονα αναμένοντας.
> Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1999 στο Ηigaki Shipbuιlding της Ιαπωνίας 8485 dwt και ανήκει στην Paradise Gas Carrier με έδρα την Αθήνα.
> 
> 100_1551.JPG DSCN2822.JPG





> Iταλικών συμφερόντων βλέπω,Αkasaka μηχανή...
> Θα κοιτάξω τα ψιλά μου!


Έλληνες είναι. Οικογένειες Τσακίρη και Βασιλόπουλου. *Εδώ* το ιστορικό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έλληνες είναι. Οικογένειες Τσακίρη και Βασιλόπουλου. *Εδώ* το ιστορικό.


Nεκτάριε ευχαριστώ! Γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος! Εquasis το έχει managers/owners iταλία.Στο directory δεν το έχει κ την PGC χωρίς πλοία.Σαν Τσακίρης τους είχα ακουστά.Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το Ηistory.

----------


## manoubras 33

To *GAS ODYSSEY* ναυπηγήθηκε το 2013 στην Κορέα STX. To πλοιο απ'ότι φαίνεται μέχρι πρόσφατα άνηκε στην Benelux Overseas του Αγγέλου με καταγωγή από τη Σύρο.

DSCN3080.JPG
Ράδα Σύρου 12/7/2022

----------


## alkeos

Και άφιξη LPG σήμερα το πρωί στο Θερμαϊκό, TESSA KOSAN

P1150425_edited.jpg P1150433_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*PGC TAORMITA* της Πλοιοκτήτριας Paradise Gas Carrier. Ναυπήγηση 2017 Κyokuyo Shipyard Iαπωνια.

DSCN3700.JPG
Σύρος 2/10/2022

----------

